# Ibew local 164 apprenticeship



## VrightYay08 (Jul 29, 2015)

Hey everyone, I'm 33yrs old trying to join Local 164, I hope my age doesn't affect my chances b/c I've heard they prefer younger men under 30yrs of age. I meet the requirements as far as the math, but I haven't done any of that since high school. People tell me don't join Local 164 b/c they don't pay well & laying rates are high...

I'm just concerned b/c I'm really interested in this Local


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

VrightYay08 said:


> Hey everyone, I'm 33yrs old trying to join Local 164, I hope my age doesn't affect my chances b/c I've heard they prefer younger men under 30yrs of age. I meet the requirements as far as the math, but I haven't done any of that since high school. People tell me don't join Local 164 b/c they don't pay well & laying rates are high...
> 
> I'm just concerned b/c I'm really interested in this Local


Welcome to the forum...

Don't listen to the BS people tell you, just join up and get in, it does not matter how old you are............Good luck:thumbsup:


----------



## VrightYay08 (Jul 29, 2015)

I appreciate your response @BlackDog, but how do I go about preparing myself for the aptitude test?


----------



## Bogart (Jul 20, 2015)

VrightYay08 said:


> I appreciate your response @BlackDog, but how do I go about preparing myself for the aptitude test?


Your best answer for that question is to call the Local's JATC and ask them.


----------



## Rourk (Sep 5, 2015)

I took the test recently(last 6 years) and it was fairly easy, I'd be willing to help any way I can. 

Local 164 is a good local, with pretty high paying rates. I think the hall is very busy right now too. I've met some REALLY smart 164 people in my time.


----------

